
HECK and Robot Floor Cleaner (1957) - dawidw
http://cyberneticzoo.com/early-service-robots/1957-heck-and-robot-floor-cleaner-donald-g-moore-rca-whirlpool-american/
======
userbinator
All without microcontrollers, phone-home Internet connectivity, nor cloud-
based data gathering and mass centralised surveillance. Simpler times indeed.

